
Killstagram - minimaxir
https://killstagram.com/
======
minimaxir
Context: This is a companion for recently-released game SUPERHOT
([http://store.steampowered.com/app/322500/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/322500/))
which is normally played in "slo-mo," (time moves when you do), but the clips
are played in real time, and can be uploaded to the site.

------
gravypod
This is really cool. I've been following the game since it's public beta game
they released.

This is a really neat addition to the game.

